# kapampanga: ika namung bahala keng



## cooldude29

Good afternoon...Can any body familiar with Kapampanga language help me in translating these into English.. it's a bit long but some words are common..

#1
Atse..ika namung bahala keng sagot neh..makaba kabang explanasyon ing dapat ken ekubalu nung nanung sabyan ku english ngan pamo..anya kasing atsu ku karin mipate kami about keng ssabya ng ngeni keng message na about anyang akilala naku keng 129 basta ing sasabyan ku kaya nung nanuman ing agawa ku anyang milabas ailwa kanita ampo ngeni ing amanwan ku kareng a boyfriend kuh..basta paka intindyan munemu ing message na kaybat i send me ulit kanaku ne!!! obat kanu enapnandaman na special ya para kanaku cguro kanu gagamitan kemu ikanang bahala sabyan munangan ing egana ganang explanasyon neh..syempre itang masanting itang makabagbag damdamin and maka inlove ne..bahala naka ing baluna kanyan yakung sumulat karin kasi baluna alaka alang sumaup kanaku neh..tnx ingat namu wait ke ing message muh neh..pota ne atse bakanta i send kune kaya.. 

#2.
Atse..kayayaus napa nandin ok ne nanaman ita palang message ng ayta napun ne sinend neh..basta ssabya narin kanaku oteke kanu e surprise itng yakung saling ticket enabalu without asking money kanu ana..or buting things para kaya nung talagang appreciate ku ing gagawa na panyali kuneman potang mumunta ku karin balumo nanung ssabya na kaya yamurin ibat ing pera..nanung gawan kuh..

#3.
Atse..nanuna esend mune kanaku bakanta asend kunerin kaya neh



Warm regards.


----------



## Ajura

cooldude29 said:


> Good afternoon...Can any body familiar with Kapampanga language help me in translating these into English.. it's a bit long but some words are common..
> 
> #1
> Atse..ika namung bahala keng sagot neh..makaba kabang explanasyon ing dapat ken ekubalu nung nanung sabyan ku english ngan pamo..anya kasing atsu ku karin mipate kami about keng ssabya ng ngeni keng message na about anyang akilala naku keng 129 basta ing sasabyan ku kaya nung nanuman ing agawa ku anyang milabas ailwa kanita ampo ngeni ing amanwan ku kareng a boyfriend kuh..basta paka intindyan munemu ing message na kaybat i send me ulit kanaku ne!!! obat kanu enapnandaman na special ya para kanaku cguro kanu gagamitan kemu ikanang bahala sabyan munangan ing egana ganang explanasyon neh..syempre itang masanting itang makabagbag damdamin and maka inlove ne..bahala naka ing baluna kanyan yakung sumulat karin kasi baluna alaka alang sumaup kanaku neh..tnx ingat namu wait ke ing message muh neh..pota ne atse bakanta i send kune kaya..
> 
> #2.
> Atse..kayayaus napa nandin ok ne nanaman ita palang message ng ayta napun ne sinend neh..basta ssabya narin kanaku oteke kanu e surprise itng yakung saling ticket enabalu without asking money kanu ana..or buting things para kaya nung talagang appreciate ku ing gagawa na panyali kuneman potang mumunta ku karin balumo nanung ssabya na kaya yamurin ibat ing pera..nanung gawan kuh..
> 
> #3.
> Atse..nanuna esend mune kanaku bakanta asend kunerin kaya neh
> 
> 
> 
> Warm regards.



I can recognize many words from kapampangan because I have friends and relatives from bulacan and my native province is rizal,but I can't translate it.


----------



## cooldude29

Hi Ajura,

Guess we are in the same boat then...can you ask your frens to help me. Wud appreciate it.

Thks


----------



## Ajura

cooldude29 said:


> Hi Ajura,
> 
> Guess we are in the same boat then...can you ask your frens to help me. Wud appreciate it.
> 
> Thks



That person is talking about a romantic relationship,based on what I understand on that statement....

The word "Kaya" means two things it means _it's because_ but when used in a question it means _Is it because?_ especially when you add question words.


----------



## cooldude29

Hi Ajura,

Ok TQ...I would like to know the meaning of the words if possible. This will certainly increase my vocab. in Kapampanga language.


----------



## niernier

Ajura said:


> That person is talking about a romantic relationship,based on what I understand on that statement....
> 
> The word "Kaya" means two things it means _it's because_ but when used in a question it means _Is it because?_ especially when you add question words.



Ajura, I hate to say this but it does not help anything in the translation. You did not even point out which statement you were talking about.  Huwag sanang sumakit ang loob mo ha. Hehe

Even I can't understand the whole text but it seems that the writer was talking to his/her atse, or ate in Tagalog which is used as an honorific meaning "big sister". On the first paragraph I can only figure out that the writer is waiting for a message from his/her atse. Whatever it contains I think is contained in the first paragraph. I don't want to make speculations but I think that the writer is asking his/her atse to make a letter (for a special someone) in English, something heartfelt and can capture the heart. He used the words makabagbag damdamin(heartfelt), that phrase also appears in tagalog and maka-inlove(that can make someone fall in love).

Second and third paragraphs, I don't have a clear idea. Sorry


----------



## Ajura

niernier said:


> Ajura, I hate to say this but it does not help anything in the translation. You did not even point out which statement you were talking about.  Huwag sanang sumakit ang loob mo ha. Hehe
> 
> Even I can't understand the whole text but it seems that the writer was talking to his/her atse, or ate in Tagalog which is used as an honorific meaning "big sister". On the first paragraph I can only figure out that the writer is waiting for a message from his/her atse. Whatever it contains I think is contained in the first paragraph. I don't want to make speculations but I think that the writer is asking his/her atse to make a letter (for a special someone) in English, something heartfelt and can capture the heart. He used the words makabagbag damdamin(heartfelt), that phrase also appears in tagalog and maka-inlove(that can make someone fall in love).
> 
> Second and third paragraphs, I don't have a clear idea. Sorry


I did not notice that,yes it looks like she wants her sister to help her out in her relationship in her boyfriend,she also uses (o)bakit or (o)ba't which is also a word for why in standard tagalog.


----------



## Salita

cooldude29 said:


> Good afternoon...Can any body familiar with Kapampanga language help me in translating these into English.. it's a bit long but some words are common..
> 
> 
> #2.
> Atse..kayayaus napa nandin ok ne nanaman ita palang message ng ayta napun ne sinend neh..basta ssabya narin kanaku oteke kanu e surprise itng yakung saling ticket enabalu without asking money kanu ana..or buting things para kaya nung talagang appreciate ku ing gagawa na panyali kuneman potang mumunta ku karin balumo nanung ssabya na kaya yamurin ibat ing pera..nanung gawan kuh..
> 
> #3.
> Atse..nanuna esend mune kanaku bakanta asend kunerin kaya neh
> 
> 
> Warm regards.


 
I will give you a* "rough" *translation of the last two, since some words are not spelled completely (possibly a text message):

#2. Atse (Older sister) ... he just called recently. The message that he sent yesterday was 'okay'... he was saying to me, why don't I surprise him since I'm buying the ticket... he doesn't know without asking money he says... or (? ) things if I really appreciate what he does, I should buy him something when I go there... do you know what he is saying... anyway it comes from money... what should I do? 

#3. Atse... send it to me so that I could sent it to him/her... ok.


----------



## Ajura

Salita said:


> I will give you a* "rough" *translation of the last two, since some words are not spelled completely (possibly a text message):
> 
> #2. Atse (Older sister) ... he just called recently. The message that he sent yesterday was 'okay'... he was saying to me, why don't I surprise him since I'm buying the ticket... he doesn't know without asking money he says... or (? ) things if I really appreciate what he does, I should buy him something when I go there... do you know what he is saying... anyway it comes from money... what should I do?
> 
> #3. Atse... send it to me so that I could sent it to him/her... ok.


yup she does mean that.


----------



## cooldude29

Salita said:


> I will give you a* "rough" *translation of the last two, since some words are not spelled completely (possibly a text message):
> 
> #2. Atse (Older sister) ... he just called recently. The message that he sent yesterday was 'okay'... he was saying to me, why don't I surprise him since I'm buying the ticket... he doesn't know without asking money he says... or (? ) things if I really appreciate what he does, I should buy him something when I go there... do you know what he is saying... anyway it comes from money... what should I do?
> 
> #3. Atse... send it to me so that I could sent it to him/her... ok.


 
Hi...Salita,

Thks for the translation. What about the first part..I know its asking too much but if you can help on it i appreciate it.


----------



## cooldude29

Ajura said:


> yup she does mean that.


 
Hi...looks like there's a light after all at the end of the tunnel...keep it up guys


----------

